# Sexy Cigar Smoking Actresses ;)



## EliteCigarClub

I thought it'd be fun to get a thread going of your favorite cigar smoking actresses. One of my favorites is definitely Kristen Bell. She looks gorgeous and I loved her in Forgetting Sarah Marshall! What about you guys?


----------



## defetis

Define actress . Google Christy mack cigars under Google images


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:smoke::tape:opcorn:


----------



## EliteCigarClub

defetis said:


> Define actress . Google Christy mack cigars under Google images


LOL. You ass! I meant the safe for work kind!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Have not seen a lot of hot actresses "actually smoking" cigars, but this one of AJ is pretty sultry.


----------



## WNYTony

Love Kristen Bell in HBO's House of Lies and she may have lit one up on that series but can't remember for sure.

And I saw nothing wrong with your suggestion Defetis ! LOL


----------



## Merovius

WNYTony said:


> Love Kristen Bell in HBO's House of Lies and she may have lit one up on that series but can't remember for sure.
> 
> And I saw nothing wrong with your suggestion Defetis ! LOL


Saw this one recently, I think it was in Cigar Snob.



Couldnt find a higher quality.


----------



## smitty8202

EliteCigarClub said:


> I thought it'd be fun to get a thread going of your favorite cigar smoking actresses. One of my favorites is definitely Kristen Bell. She looks gorgeous and I loved her in Forgetting Sarah Marshall! What about you guys?
> 
> View attachment 48894


I'm going to leave my comments on this one strictly pg&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. i got nothing


----------



## Gheldan




----------



## Fuzzy

Christy Mack and a cigar! Sounds like a dangerous way one might lose an ash.


----------



## EliteCigarClub

Angelina Jolie looks HOT with that cigar!


----------



## Merovius

This thread has potential lets keep it going...


----------



## Emperor Zurg

This is probably heresy but I think chicks look better sans cigar.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Emperor Zurg said:


> This is probably heresy but I think chicks look better sans cigar.


Leave this thread and never return!


----------



## Emperor Zurg

MDSPHOTO said:


> Leave this thread and never return!


Lol!

You can't stop me from lurking.

LURKING I SAY!!!


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Emperor Zurg said:


> This is probably heresy but I think chicks look better sans cigar.


Depends on RG


----------



## Gheldan

The lovely but somewhat obscure Dita von Teese



Also the not so safe for work Sharon Stone


----------



## EliteCigarClub

I thought that was Katy Perry until I read the name!


----------

